# Question about D&C



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies, :wave: as many of you already know I had a mmc on July 6th :cry: was given cytotec and monitored with weekly bloodwork. My levels dropped from 7200, 1900, 460, and 146. After week 4 my dr decided to wait two weeks to do bloodwork and u/s which was last week. My levels were at 20 and during the u/s they found that not all of the tissue was gone and decided that I needed to have a d&c. :dohh: That happened up Tuesday. 

I'm just curious about those of you that have had a d&c done, how long did you wait before ttc or just having :sex:? How long did your dr say to wait? :shrug:

I'm SO freaking ready to move forward and be done with this. I think at this point I'd be happy if :af: would just show up so that I can feel like my body is getting back to normal. I'm sick of the waiting game. :coffee: Arrggh.

Thanks for listening and any information that you have. :hugs:

Sending out lots of sticky dust :dust: for all of us!!


----------



## nostress

We all have similar questions! This is a sucky boat to be in, but at least the company is good!

You know my doc told me to wait for one normal period... I'll find out why she suggests that wait when I see her next Tuesday, I'll fill ya'll in when I get an answer.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks Nostress. This is very true! :hugs:

My dr mentioned about risk of infection before two weeks after but I also know that she is very conservative and the paperwork that she sent home with me said one week. Hmm...interesting, huh? :winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a D&C at the beginning of the month and I had my 2 week follow up last week. My Dr. said to wait 2 weeks before swimming, taking a bath (showers were fine), or having sex. This was due to risk of infection from the cervix being manually dialated. I followed the instructions, and had no problems. My Dr. also said to wait one cycle before TTC and I am going to follow these too.


----------



## nostress

Yeah, my paperwork I was sent home with said "pelvic rest" for 2 weeks, so... no sex, internal masturbation, doucheing, baths, swimming, tampons, etc. Risk of infection from cervix being all opened up :nope:. But I've heard other women get the all clear as soon as they stop bleeding. I hope my doc will give us the all clear when we see her next Tuesday (3 days shy of 2 weeks)... I'm kind of... well READY to :sex::sex::sex:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

nostress said:


> Yeah, my paperwork I was sent home with said "pelvic rest" for 2 weeks, so... no sex, internal masturbation, doucheing, baths, swimming, tampons, etc. Risk of infection from cervix being all opened up :nope:. But I've heard other women get the all clear as soon as they stop bleeding. I hope my doc will give us the all clear when we see her next Tuesday (3 days shy of 2 weeks)... I'm kind of... well READY to :sex::sex::sex:!!!!!!!!!

See how weird is it that we get different timeframes?! I checked my hospital paperwork again and it says on there in three different places nothing in the vagina for one week. :dohh: They didn't tell me no swimming or baths!! I've already taken two hot baths because that's how I like to relax. 

:help: Well...I thought I'd have more responses on here. Guess we are the only ones that have had d&c's. :dohh: Or maybe I'm being impatient again. :blush:

Just read in People that Jennifer Garner is pregnant again. Boy oh boy I'm tired of hearing about celebrity pregnancies. Don't get me wrong I'm happy for them but the reality of it is we don't get to see how long they've been trying, how many mc's they've had, etc. All we see is a bunch of them getting pregnant. Okay I'm done being a whiny b**ch. :smug:


----------



## Kanga86

Hey Bastet, how are u doing after ur dnc? Hope u are ok, as for trying again I would wait til u have and ur first AF. Just to be on the safe side. I might be referred for a dnc tomorrow as my scan showed some tissue remaining, and I have started bleeding again. Hopefully I will be sorted out soon xx


----------



## cliqmo

I was horseriding after 2 days, having :sex: after 5 days and skiing in the alps after a week... all okayed by the nurse in the hospital who just advised 'not overdoing it' :thumbup:

We did not use protection as the nurse also advised that if your body isn't ready (hormones still bonkers or uterine lining being too thin) the egg wouldn't stick anyway, so you have nothing to lose by TTC straight away.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Kanga86 said:


> Hey Bastet, how are u doing after ur dnc? Hope u are ok, as for trying again I would wait til u have and ur first AF. Just to be on the safe side. I might be referred for a dnc tomorrow as my scan showed some tissue remaining, and I have started bleeding again. Hopefully I will be sorted out soon xx

I'm doing really well. Hard to believe that it ever happened it seems too easy...better be quiet or something bad will happen with my luck. :shhh:

Definitely not gonna wait for first :af: since my cycles are so irregular I could be waiting more than 45 days on top of the 41 days I've already lost.

Keep me posted on the d&c and what they decide. Hopefully that won't happen but at least it'll be done and you can start over. :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

I had an emergency d&c after medical management went wrong on the 4/07 i stopped bleeding fully by the 18th and got straight back on to ttc, Also had hot baths and i was fine. Dont think i ov on my run up to my af which came 35 days later.

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Tnkrbell15

I had to have a D&C on Dec. 15, 2010 because I had a blighted ovum that wouldn't m/c. My doctor told me to wait three weeks for :sex:(to be on safe side), and we could ttc any time after that...though I waited until March 2011 before really going gung-ho on ttc. My doc said that the most important aspect for ttc after m/c and/or D&C is being emotionally healed from losing your baby.


----------



## beachlover1

when i had a D&C i waited a period then concieved the next....i had a chemical that month!! I truely believe my chemical was because i didnt wait long enough for the lining to build back up. At the very least wait one period for it to build up xx


----------



## Kanga86

Well I have an appointment tomorrow at 2pm to talk about the surgery and will hopefully have the op on Friday! Scary


----------



## zofranks

Good luck Kanga - it will be good for you to know you can start to get back to normal again


----------

